# Democratic Front calls for million-man demonstration on Tuesday



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CAIRO: Democratic Front Party called upon different political, national and public powers to participate in a million-man demonstration on national salvation for Tuesday November 22.

The demonstration is scheduled to start in Tahrir Square and will coincide with demonstrations in different governorates in Egypt.

The party said in a statement the objective of the Tuesday demonstration is to stress on the demands raised by Egyptians during the Egyptian January 25 Revolution. It demanded the dismissal of Egyptian Prime Minister Essam Sharaf's government and to form a national salvation to manage the transitional stage.

They also demanded Egypt’s ruling military council to determine the date of the presidential elections for April 2010 as a deadline and to restructure the Minister of Interior, dissolving the central security sector and prosecuting those who killed peaceful demonstrators.

Youm7 English Edition | Democratic Front calls for million-man demonstration on Tuesday


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> CAIRO: Democratic Front Party called upon different political, national and public powers to participate in a million-man demonstration on national salvation for Tuesday November 22.
> 
> The demonstration is scheduled to start in Tahrir Square and will coincide with demonstrations in different governorates in Egypt.
> 
> ...


April 2010? that's going to be rather tricky then :clap2: Whoever wrote the article has obviously done a typo here.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> April 2010? that's going to be rather tricky then :clap2: Whoever wrote the article has obviously done a typo here.


And I didn't notice it.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

This is not a funny situation and if it was a joke I find it in terrible bad taste .Obviously uou weren't here in January


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Masarya tv; blokes are on the wall of the Amercan university shooting buckshot at the police.


----------

